# Suggestions for replacement



## Walker45 (Aug 5, 2021)

Found out today I have a bad compressor on a Trane XLi 14 it’s paired with an XL90 furnace. With COVID like everything else parts etc are hard to get, they have a Trane XLi14 like I have now in stock and then the high end 19 which I was told would not work without changing furnace also any thoughts on this. Another question what are the thoughts on going with a Goodman 16 Seer two stage compressor GSCZ16 or a 19 Seer what are thoughts on which route to take or any other suggestions trying go a little more efficient and consistent cooling and heating. Any advice would be appreciated and which unit I should consider not much in stock to pick from.


----------

